# Morning zoomies



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a treat to have a puppy around! And he's an awesome puppy!

Scroll down please; Brave embedded it for me. Thank you, Brave!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I makes my heart all gooey to watch these puppies!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So precious! Rem never moved that fast that young lol such a treat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

made a mistake


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Where's the video? I can't see it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It was a there a second ago. I just paste in the URL and it embeds it for me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8QNltNROc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wanted to embed it like the big kids do. I can get the GRF part right but don't know what code to put in the brackets. Can't find one that works.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so cute!!! What a little furball!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Cutie pie.I love the zoomies


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> I wanted to embed it like the big kids do. I can get the GRF part right but don't know what code to put in the brackets. Can't find one that works.


I fiddled with it.... you just put the last of the code after that .com/ in between the brackets.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, thanks. I have LOTS of videos to share...I want to get this right!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That made my day 
Thor has yet to have the zoomies. Strange 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg, so cute! This had me smiling with a goofy grin on my face the whole time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We know that goofy grin all too well!



1995yope said:


> Omg, so cute! This had me smiling with a goofy grin on my face the whole time.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mr. Darcy is such a perfect pup for you. Just an amazing heart balm. Give him kisses from me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nothing better than Zoomies, so cute.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He really is a little furball! And quick on his feet. Zoomies are the best entertainment.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a happy (and cute) little guy! Love the zoomies. 

That's a nice area for him to play in too.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cute Video - the zoomies are great. Even CUTER puppy!


----------

